# Meer erstellen



## Letavino (25. September 2007)

Für ein Bild, welches ich mit Photoshop cs2 am erstellen bin, brauche ich als blutiger Anfänger ein wenig Hilfe. 
Ich habe erstmal vor ein Meer mit Himmel und Blitz zu erstellen. Das ganze soll düster und bedrohlich wirken. 
Der Himmel mit Blitz sieht soweit ganz annehmbar aus, nur am Wasser hängt es nun.
Das Meer soll vom unteren Bildrand bis ca. zur Hälfte des Bildes hinauslaufen, dort soll dann der Horizont liegen. 

Nun zur eig. Frage:
Wie erstelle ich solch ein Meer mit realistisch wirkenden Wellen und mit dem richtigen Blickwinkel? 

 Ich frage hier nicht nach einer Anfertigung dieses Bildabschnittes, sondern lediglich um eine Hilfe für einen blutigen Anfänger 

ich hoffe ihr versteht, wie ich mir das vorstelle und könnt mir ein wenig Hilfestellung geben 

mfg Lv


----------



## Ex1tus (26. September 2007)

Hast du das schonmal gegoogelt? Da gibts, glaub ich, mehrere Tuts dazu.


----------



## Letavino (26. September 2007)

ja, hab ich (vllt. aber auch mit den Falschen Suchbegriffen)
aber da fand ich nur Tuts. von Schrift in Verbindung mit Wasser, oder welches von oben (dieser typische Wassereffekt eben) 
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich nicht nach den richtigen Stichwörtern gesucht hab...


----------



## mreball (26. September 2007)

Kennst Du vielleicht schon, aber ziemlich weit unten sind zwei "Wasserfläche", zwar keine "schäumenden" Wellen aber immerhin:

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/membertutorials-cat2-16-2-Photoshop-Texturen.html


----------



## Letavino (26. September 2007)

ja, ich werd mal gucken...danke erstmal 
gibts für sowas vllt. irgendnen Brush oder ähnliches? dann könnte man den Hintergrund es Wasser ja mit Filtern Wellenförmiger machen und mit dem Brush das ganze gut wirken lassen...ich werd mal gucken, für Tipps bin ich immer offen


----------

